# Holiday Landscapes



## nonac (Dec 23, 2012)

I saw a post started for "Holiday" portraits. Surely there has to be some outdoor holiday light pictures out there that have been taken. I'll get it started with a picture from Silver Dollar City in Branson, MO.


----------



## Renegade Runner (Dec 23, 2012)

Good idea.

6D, 
70-105mm lens
f/5
1/80 sec
iso 12800


----------



## Renegade Runner (Dec 23, 2012)

6D
f/5
1/50 sec
iso 12800


----------



## karen.tao (Dec 23, 2012)

White Illumination Festival in Sapporo City.
Canon 6d, ISO 100, 50mm, f22, 25 sec


----------



## Renegade Runner (Dec 23, 2012)

Historic Distillery District in Toronto

6D
f/5.6
1/40
iso 5000


----------



## nonac (Dec 24, 2012)

serendipidy said:


> Wonderful idea. Nice photos so far and hopefully, we'll see a lot more!
> 
> Nonac...I grew up in Springfield and visited Branson and SDC many times.



Nice.. Lived in Missouri my whole life. Visit, SDC 3-4 times every year, with at least one of them at Christmas time.


----------



## nonac (Dec 24, 2012)

Two shots from a recent visit to Washington, DC.


----------



## extremeinstability (Dec 24, 2012)

Several more now on this page from the other night. http://www.extremeinstability.com/2012-12-21.htm

This whole idea and op was a little involved lol.


----------



## Renegade Runner (Dec 24, 2012)

> Two shots from a recent visit to Washington, DC.



Very nice pics nonac


----------

